# What projects or goals are you working on this year?



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

What projects, or goals are you working on achieving this year? I have been working on losing weight. I started at 203lbs at the beginning of the year and am now down to 140lbs. I am still wanting to lose at least another 10lbs. This year I also cut down my herd to just one breed and now have a herd sire. The one goal that I still hope to acheve sometime in the next year is to find a job that is full-time and one that I enjoy doing to. My current job is a pretty stress-free job-but it doesn't have very many hours or a very hgh rate of pay.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to finish breaking my horse and my friends horse, and start up barrel racing. I also want to do good in my shows with my sheep.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i too need to lose a bit of weight, but my main goal is to start my boer herd and keep the same consistency with my nigerians while staying under 20 head


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:scratch: ok I really wanted to sell my pygmies and get my boer herd going nicely but things haven't went as planned so we will see what happens.I wouldn't mind losing about 10 pounds either.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My goals for 2009 are:

- Work as hard as I can to graduate with my Bachelors in Social Work by 2010
- Build a shelter / barn in the second fenced area
- Have the "perfect herd" for me
- Start trail competition with my mare
- Become more self suficiant in regards to the food on the ranch


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We are trying to get the money up to move on our new property. We had it cleared and now we need a septic tank and to put up over 10 acres of fence. I will be so glad to move out of city limits -all of our goats are at my father in laws. being a daycare teacher isnt very profitable. I could also stand to lose about 50 lbs. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Haven't really thought of any goals to reach, I pretty much am all ready a self sufficient person and can make do with what I have.

I do want to be a kinder person...especially at work when it comes to the 16 and 17 year olds and they use their age as an excuse for their laziness....I speak my mind when it comes to that subject, not intending to hurt feelings but I guess they are being raised ALOT different than I was. I feel that if they ill have the same pay as I do then the should do the same amount of work!

Would really like to light a fire under my hubbys butt to finish the eave boards on the barn and run permanent electric as opposed to using a 150 foot extension cord!!

Brianna thats an awesome amount of weight to lose! :clap: 
I could stand to drop 30 pounds and tone up a bit more, you'd think with the amount of lifting and flying around I do it would come off real quick, NOT!! Especially working in a restaurant...don't help a bit!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

clean area of field not used for many years-glass and metal found from previous owners

put up permanent fence-continue to move current fence so goats can clear

get house ready for construction-move stuff that's been stored in area, finish insulating, and some demo

move storage building-previous goat building to be moved & used for storage to free up space in barn

move shop out of the barn-need to make space to build birthing pens for 09 and more hay storage space

fight mosquitos ALL summer long!!!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh my... my list is long and getting longer by the minute!

1. Finish my buck pen for the buck we have coming the end of September. I've attaced a pic of the indoor part. 

2. Finish the indoor kidding stall to be ready for spring. 

3. Sew 10 goat coats by Thanksgiving to be ready for shearing time. 

4. Learn how to use my fan-dancy drum carder. 

5. Learn how to sping the fiber (an on-going struggle it seems). 

6. Learn how to knit.......

I never seem to get beyond playing with the goaties as they're too darn cute to ignore!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

get sons college payed for
loose weight
improve barn/pasture
slowly improve herd
get twins thru their sr year
improve rabbits
slowly remodel house


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I notice there are a few of ya like me who are losing weight or wanting to. It is so encredibly hard-especially with all of the temptations of food(the T.V. commercials can be killers). I go back to work tomorrow so my new goal is to be able to keep up with the exercising so I can continue to lose weight or atleast maintain the weight i'm at now. I guess this is more of a dream than a goal of sorts-but this year I have acctually learned to ride a two seater bike with my dad. I've never been able to ride a single seater-unless it has 3 wheels-because of my poor balance. We went on a ride today-a rare occasions since it is hard to get dad motivated to get on that bike. We got more of a workout since it has been windy here today :ROFL: .


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Briana I think part of the key to controlling weight is to stay out of the house where the food is as often as possible! I've lost about 15 pounds since getting my goats because "comfort" for me is now scratching on my goaties instead of feeding my face. And the walk between here and the barn doesn't hurt (about 1/2 a mile one way).


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, that is definately true. It's hard knowing there is ice cream in the freezer and cookings to that I need to stay out of at home. But, then again there is also a vending machine at work. There seems to be food temptations just about everywhere-except the milk barn .


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, this is fun seeing what everyone has as projects/goals. Also, interesting are the ones that are the same or similar.

redneck_acres, would it help to have better snacks already prepared to have in place of the bad stuff you might see on tv? Also, take to work because of the vending machine. Don't forget to give yourself credit for maintaining your weight too. BTW the wind workout on the bike counts double for exercise! :thumb:

MissMM, nice barn (seems big) and start of buck pen. Be sure to keep us updated with pics, as time allows. 

Actually, fun for everyone to keep us updated on progress of projects/goals.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Laura. I count myself lucky. We live on an old turkey farm. My goatie barn is 60x100. The back half of the inside is hay storage and I get the front half for my goaties. Right now I have my indoor doe pen on the front left - about 12x20. They have a huge outdoor pen that goes the full length of the barn. 

The buck pen is a little smaller cause I'll only have 3 or 4 goats in there. It's on the opposite side of the barn so they'll be able to hear but not see each other. Trying to make it "escape proof" even though I know there's no such thing. 

My kidding pen is still a work in progress as I don't need it until spring - I hope. It's right next to the doe pen. There are sliding doors that open to the outdoor pen about every 25 feet so that helps immensely. I can put a little "sub pen" outside for kids & does that will allow them to see & hear the other does, but be separate at the same time. 

These pics are over a year old, but still give an idea of the setup:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, when I read "60 x 100," and "outdoor pen that goes the full length of the barn." Even more impressive, when I saw the pics-awesome setup you have there. The sliding doors are icing on the cake!

Pics of goats anytime, all pics for that matter, are a good thing. Your black horse is very eye catching.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks! The sliding doors certainly do make shores slicker than heck. Cleaning the pen is so much easier cause I can just throw some fresh browse in the outdoor pen & lock them outside till I'm done. Even with an LGD, I still bring them in every night & shut the sliding door. Can't be too safe in the northwoods. 

I'm definitely "critter crazy," but this is the life  

Eventually I hope to boot the hay out of the barn & have the whole thing for my goats :leap:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

My goals are to get a horse and to hopefully breed my does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This post should of been put up around new years time....LOL... :dance: .............resolutions 
everyone seems to have the same goals,,to bad we couldn't all join forces and achieve them together........... :grouphug:  :hi5: :shades: 

:leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Goat/goat owner help across America! You may have something there.  :horse: :thumb: :flag:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

